

Eclipse Common Lisp - phabian
https://github.com/blakemcbride/eclipse-lisp

======
sedachv
Here is the original Eclipse release announcement from almost 19 years ago:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!search/eclipse$20common$20...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!search/eclipse$20common$20lisp/comp.lang.lisp/HPTArQ8GFpY/lDoNX2z0QTEJ)

------
rurban
I'd like to hear the story how it turned up on github. This is a pretty good
lisp from 1998 which compiles to C.

I know Elwood from my former background in the automotive industry, and I read
they also created and produced a successful micro computer, the Mini Micro
III.

------
mrottenkolber
Pretty cool seeing yet another CL implementation popping up from the past. In
my opinion its absolutely essential for a programming language to have as many
implementations as possible. Its really the only way to truly put the language
standard to test.

------
collyw
I see Clojure described as a Lisp.

What advantage would I gain learning Commons Lisp over Clojure? Clojure seems
to be fairly well respected, has tooling and libraries available. I have no
real idea about the situation for Common Lisp

~~~
mrottenkolber
> What advantage would I gain learning Commons Lisp over Clojure?

You'd get to learn a standardized language with good support on many platforms
(including the JVM, see ABCL) that has stood the test of time very well. I'd
argue you'd get a bigger picture of the Lisp world than Clojure can offer,
which is rather a specialized offshoot that breaks with many traditions.

Common Lisp is also a rather nonopinionated, it supports almost all
programming styles out of the box, and new paradigms can be implemented on top
gracefully. It doesn't push you into one way of doing a certain thing, unlike
Clojure which has some strong preferences.

Clojure will bring you an opinionated concept of parallelism/concurrency, and
a standard library geared very specifically to its conceptual design. Some
problems will already be solved for you, but in turn you miss out on many
Lisp-ism that didn't make it into Clojure.

I'd imagine Common Lisp is fairly well respected, too. :) I have always
considered it the mother of all programming languages since 1990. From my
experience (1 year ago) CL tooling is much better established than Clojure
tooling. CL has tons of libraries available through Quicklisp. The quality of
libraries is generally very high, but I can not really compare it to the
Clojure landscape.

